# 3 way 2 position valve questions



## MrScowt (Nov 15, 2012)

hi new to forums and pneumatics so bare with me. but im using a 12 gram co2 cartridge to power a pneumatic cylinder. its a double acting cylinder but its weight bearing so its being used like a single acting you could say. so i bought a valve from grainger, part # 3nb16, but after hooking everything up nothing happens no matter witch way i flip the toggle switch. its a manual 2 position 3 way valve. its weird it will stay in the starting position no matter which position i choose. if i start it with it powering the cylinder, when i flip switch is wont let up on it for it to retract. when i start it in the off position it does the same and wont power it once i flip switch. im wondering if my psi is too high for it and that might be causing it to behave wrong. 
hers the part http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...ch&Ntt=3nb16&N=0&GlobalSearch=true&sst=subset


----------



## ctarpey (May 28, 2011)

sounds like there could be a problem with the hookup. If its hooked up wrong then the cylinder might be able to extend but no where to release the air to retract. Pictures of your setup might be a little more helpful in understanding your problem.


----------



## Nathan2485 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm thinking it could be your plumbing - I know when I was working with my solenoid valve before Halloween sometimes I needed to change where the air compressor hose was going into the valve.

Or just thinking - do you have a air regulator on your AC?


----------

